# Help with baby bunnies?



## Tonya (Jun 2, 2016)

My mini Rex doe had 7 kits they are 4 weeks old now very healthy, I just have few questions: 

1. At what age can they be separated from mom? 
2. Can I cut the baby rabbits nails? 
3. Is their any special food I need feed the baby's? 
4. Can I give babys a warm bath? (their house got wet from rain & they stink like static water) 

Thank you!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats on the babies! 

I'd say 5 to 6 weeks at least. 7 or 8 weeks would be great.
Yes as long as you're very careful, because if you cut to deep, they can bleed a lot.
No, you can feed them the same stuff as their mom. 
I would say yes, as long as you blow dry/towel dry them off completely, so they don't freeze.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 2, 2016)

DO NOT wash bunnies with REX fur!!!! Try some baby wipes but please do not bathe them.

Just clip the tips of their nails, wrap them in a towel to keep them still. 

Feed hay and pellets,  I separate at 6 to 7 weeks, just during the day to give Mom a much needed break, if I have a smaller bunny I will let it stay a few extra days.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 2, 2016)

Mini Rex have claws like razor blades, so I understand you wanting to clip them, but at 4 weeks, all you can remove is a tiny amount at the tip. Hold the paw up near a bright light so you can see where the pink area is, and stay out of that, or it will hurt and it will bleed.


----------



## MMWB (Jun 13, 2016)

A swipe of a nail file can be sufficient.  If they are eating pellets and drinking water, you can separate them at four weeks, though most of wait to 8 wks or so. As soon as they can get out of the nest box, have food and water available to them. They will still nurse, but also eat pellets.


----------



## Tonya (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I got them cut & move them to their own hutch except for 2 that were still small they are ready to go to good homes now


----------



## Genipher (Aug 12, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> DO NOT wash bunnies with REX fur!!!! Try some baby wipes but please do not bathe them.
> 
> Just clip the tips of their nails, wrap them in a towel to keep them still.
> 
> Feed hay and pellets,  I separate at 6 to 7 weeks, just during the day to give Mom a much needed break, if I have a smaller bunny I will let it stay a few extra days.




I have a side question...is it bad for Rex rabbits to get wet? Our buck sometimes free ranges in the backyard and he's been in the dew. I think the kids also got him with the watering hose once.
Does it change their fur?


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 13, 2016)

Genipher said:


> I have a side question...is it bad for Rex rabbits to get wet? Our buck sometimes free ranges in the backyard and he's been in the dew. I think the kids also got him with the watering hose once.
> Does it change their fur?


Definitely not good. Is it matting?  You can groom (gently ) with a lava rock. They sell them in pets stores for chichillas.n


----------



## Genipher (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't noticed any matting. Though he doesn't seem as soft as our new Rex...

Really? A lava rock? That's a cool trick. I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## RoseRiverRabbitry (Aug 15, 2016)

Genipher said:


> I haven't noticed any matting. Though he doesn't seem as soft as our new Rex...
> 
> Really? A lava rock? That's a cool trick. I'll keep it in mind!



What color is your other rex and what color is your new rex?
A dilute will be softer in general than a non dilute. 
You shouldn't bathe rex as it strips their fur of essential oils, thus changing the texture of their pelts. But as they molt they will get their normal texture/softness back


----------



## Rachel Withers (Aug 16, 2016)

my bunny has given birth to her first litter this weekend (3 babies) and she has done a wonderful job with the nest and looking after them but she is still pulling out allot of fur and you can see her skin at the top of both legs now and all over her belly by her nipples.  Is this ok?  I want to make sure she is ok and I do everything I can for her..


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 16, 2016)

Lots of does continue to pull fur for days afterwards, particularly during cold weather.

Congrats on the new litter!


----------



## Rachel Withers (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you that is a great help .  It is only at night she is doing it and I have given her plenty of bedding and am making sure she is ok while she does her mummy bit.  She showed me where the babies were this morning which was lovely but I don't want to interfere too much.  Thank you again for your help - we cant help but love our bunnies!!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 24, 2016)

Marshmallow is the guy in my avatar. He's white with grayish spots. The doe is pure black.

I haven't bathed them but they wander the backyard sometimes, so they've gotten in the dew. 

I'd been tempted, at one point, to wash our buck. He was smelling sooooo bad! But I procrastinated and the smell faded. I guess it's a good thing I didn't wash him...I didn't realize it would mess up his fur.
I appreciate that heads-up!


----------

